# Dwarf Lop NEEDS home ASAP - Salem, Oregon



## lburfitt (May 1, 2015)

Calvin is a spayed, 2-year-old, dark-gray, dwarf, lop-eared house-rabbit who is looking for a great home. He comes with a cage, which he uses as his litter box (we just leave it open). We need to rehome him because our older rabbit is sick and requiring more care. Calvin is getting forgotten about. He is a bit skiddish though, but just needs the right people to warm up to. I'd probably not recommend him for small children because of his skiddishness; I think he requires some patience. It's important he get a great new home, so if you're interested, please give in touch with me. Thank you!!


----------



## kenna219 (Aug 5, 2015)

Does he still need a home I know someone who might take him.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Aug 5, 2015)

any update(s) or photo(s) of the little one .. ?


----------



## lburfitt (Aug 6, 2015)

Calvin has found a new home!


----------

